Show HN: Eminently – Headhunters: manage, track, and get paid for your referrals - rpellerin
======
rpellerin
Eminently is the first platform for headhunters and businessmen that helps you
manage your job and business referrals, track it, and get paid when a deal is
made. In fact, you surely have introduced people for job or business
opportunities, but how often were you kept informed, paid, or rewarded for it?
Also, Eminently records digital proofs on a BitcoinCash blockchain to value
your contribution to the network in the future. Check it out while it's hot!

~~~
rpellerin
For the past year, we have been working on a new project eminent.ly to improve
the way we hire and do business today.

I have been searching for the missing link that would allow modern job and
business platforms to be more effective.

In my previous companies, most of our best talents were coming from our own
personal networks. So it was obvious to me that the missing link is: us!

In fact, today's platforms rely on data that do not describe who we are as co-
workers, mentors, mentees, bosses or friends accurately.

There's something far more valuable in the link that unites two people than
keywords or hashtags.

Experiencing various situations together allows us to know more about each
other which in turn creates a special and valuable bond, a shared experience
that cannot be condensed and stored in a database.

Yes people matter!

More and more companies are starting to understand that point and investing in
employee referral programs. Those programs are proven to bring the best
profiles, who stay longer, and are a better fit for the company.

This is because employees know within their own network who can be a good fit
for the company and the open position. But those programs are usually hidden
within the company platform and only available to employees, assuming they
even know this system exists.

Also, using traditional headhunting agencies and private business networks
come with a high cost in commissions.

Furthermore, some of us are frequently making referrals and hoping for
feedback about how it went or for people to return the favor someday…
unfortunately, we are often disappointed.

To tackle these challenges, we are launching eminent.ly, a platform that
brings a new way of introducing people for a job or business opportunity by
relying solely on your valuable network and knowledge, not on an incomplete
and inaccurate database.

With our platform, you are now able to manage your referrals, track how people
are doing, and get paid for it when a deal is made.

Thanks for your attention and hope you will be a part of this journey.

Eminently yours,

Romain Pellerin, Founder.

